# CubeEnthusiast15's Progression Thread



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 9, 2022)

I just learned about speedsolving.com a week ago and someone (LBr) said it would be a good idea to start a progression thread. So here is a few things you should know about me (my PB's, cubes I have and my mains, cubes (not just WCA) I am learning, and updates on my algorithm learning):

Cubes I own:

2x2: 2 Square-1: 1 Curvy Copter: 1
3x3: 7 Skewb: 1 Void Cube: 1
4x4: 3 Pyraminx: 1 
5x5: 2 Megaminx: 1
6x6: 1 Mirror Blocks: 1
7x7: 1 X-Cube: 1
8x8: 1 Rubik's Tower (2x2x4): 1

My PBs on my Mains (on cubes I actually "try" to speed solve):

2x2: 4.457 s ( Don't know the brand but it is pretty old and clunky)
3x3: 31.385 s (GAN 356 M)
4x4: 2.50.52 m (Very bad cheap QiYi QiYuan) ps. I need a better 4x4 lol
5x5: 4.03.48 m (Stickered Mofang JiaoShi) I also need a better 5x5


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 9, 2022)

I use CFOP with what is somewhat 2-look OLL and PLL mixed with a few normal CFOP algs.
I am trying to learn full PLL so here is what I know: Ua, Ub, H, Z, and Jb perms. Right now I am learning T and F which are surprisingly similar.


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 10, 2022)

Just got a PB 3x3 Average of 37.329 Ao5


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 16, 2022)

I just went on a week-long trip and got a succession of great PB singles!
29.25
26.38
26.37
And my new PB: 20.97!


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 16, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> I just went on a week-long trip and got a succession of great PB singles!
> 29.25
> 26.38
> 26.37
> And my new PB: 20.97!


Looks like a sub-20 single is on the horizon!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 17, 2022)

With the 20.97 I got an unintentional double x-cross and a PLL skip


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 19, 2022)

New PB Ao5 3x3 avg. : 27.895 seconds


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 19, 2022)

I am now consistently sub-40 (or 38) in my 3x3 solves with 25% of them being sub 30!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 20, 2022)

New 3x3 PB by about half a second: 20.404


----------



## gsingh (Jul 20, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> New 3x3 PB by about half a second: 20.404


sub 20 soon!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 22, 2022)

I have a new 3x3 main—the Moyu RS3M 2020. Now I know people are probably thinking, why switch to an 8-dollar budget cube from a Gan cube (specifically the GAN 356 M). The main reason is that the RS3M has a heavier and more stable feel and I like cubes on the slower and more controllable side which the RS3M delivered right out of the box. As much as I liked the GAN, It was a little uncontrollable even after I fiddled with the adjustment system and I was getting weird catches I probably shouldn't be getting. Also, I just thought the feel and turning ability of the RS3M just fit my personal turning style better.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> I have a new 3x3 main—the Moyu RS3M 2020. Now I know people are probably thinking, why switch to an 8-dollar budget cube from a Gan cube (specifically the GAN 356 M). The main reason is that the RS3M has a heavier and more stable feel and I like cubes on the slower and more controllable side which the RS3M delivered right out of the box. As much as I liked the GAN, It was a little uncontrollable even after I fiddled with the adjustment system and I was getting weird catches I probably shouldn't be getting. Also, I just thought the feel and turning ability of the RS3M just fit my personal turning style better.


i have noticed that more intermediate and beginner solvers(25 seconds+) perfer the rs3m over gan cubes, but more advanced solvers (sub-13) tend to use gan cubes, and faster, more high-end moyu cubes because they need fast cubes to turn at top speeds.
but good luck on your progress!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> more intermediate and beginner solvers


JPerm: welp


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 25, 2022)

I remember seeing this somewhere when someone tried to solve a 3x3 using only J perms. I decided it might be a fun challenge so using Jb perms and only Jb perms (no setup moves) I solved it without any help. It took 40 minutes with the majority of it being the yellow cross. F2L was the easiest part by far. If you haven't already you should try it. From what I found, there are a few cases in PLL that are extremely difficult so I redid the yellow corners (OLL's with the yellow cross complete). At the end I got lucky and got and Nb perm which was easily turned into a Jb perm.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> I remember seeing this somewhere when someone tried to solve a 3x3 using only J perms. I decided it might be a fun challenge so using Jb perms and only Jb perms (no setup moves) I solved it without any help. It took 40 minutes with the majority of it being the yellow cross. F2L was the easiest part by far. If you haven't already you should try it. From what I found, there are a few cases in PLL that are extremely difficult so I redid the yellow corners (OLL's with the yellow cross complete). At the end I got lucky and got and Nb perm which was easily turned into a Jb perm.


wow! i tried for like 3 minutes but then quit


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 25, 2022)

Again, it was a fun challenge but extremely slow and painful! If I do it anymore I may need to get a new Jperm alg lol


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Aug 1, 2022)

I just got a a few new PBs:


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Aug 1, 2022)

Also on solve 500 I got a really awesome scramble with three preserved pairs on white. the green red pair could be turned into a 2x2 block in one move. It was great but I didn't get the best time. If you play your cards right tho, it could be a triple x-cross


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 1, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> I have a new 3x3 main—the Moyu RS3M 2020. Now I know people are probably thinking, why switch to an 8-dollar budget cube from a Gan cube (specifically the GAN 356 M). The main reason is that the RS3M has a heavier and more stable feel and I like cubes on the slower and more controllable side which the RS3M delivered right out of the box. As much as I liked the GAN, It was a little uncontrollable even after I fiddled with the adjustment system and I was getting weird catches I probably shouldn't be getting. Also, I just thought the feel and turning ability of the RS3M just fit my personal turning style better.


RS3M2020 is so good bro


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Aug 3, 2022)

I just got a PB 13.58 3x3 single. that is exactly 5 seconds faster than my previous 18.58 PB not 5 and a half


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> I just got a PB 13.58 3x3 single. that is exactly 5 seconds faster than my previous 18.58 PB not 5 and a half View attachment 20236


Good job yo, keep practising!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 2, 2022)

It is my birthday today and I got a few cubes as presents. I got the MGC 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5. They are awesome cubes. I already got several PBs on the 4x4 and 5x5. I also got a nice magnetic megaminx, a GAN skewb, and my favorite cube so far, The DianSheng Galaxy 9x9 M. I love the Magnetic 9x9, It is so fun to solve, even though it takes me like 23 minutes to solve.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 2, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> It is my birthday today and I got a few cubes as presents. I got the MGC 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5. They are awesome cubes. I already got several PBs on the 4x4 and 5x5. I also got a nice magnetic megaminx, a GAN skewb, and my favorite cube so far, The DianSheng Galaxy 9x9 M. I love the Magnetic 9x9, It is so fun to solve, even though it takes me like 23 minutes to solve.


Happy birthday! Hope you enjoy the cubes!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 2, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> It is my birthday today and I got a few cubes as presents. I got the MGC 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5. They are awesome cubes. I already got several PBs on the 4x4 and 5x5. I also got a nice magnetic megaminx, a GAN skewb, and my favorite cube so far, The DianSheng Galaxy 9x9 M. I love the Magnetic 9x9, It is so fun to solve, even though it takes me like 23 minutes to solve.


Happy birthday   !


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 2, 2022)

Happy Bday


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 3, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Sep 25, 2022)

Sorry I have not posted an update in a while. Been busy with school and driver's ed so I have had very little cubing time. On the bright side, I just got a new 3x3 PB of 12.06 seconds, and a 4x4 PB of 1:24.57 Minutes!


----------

